# glueing stuff



## jodi (Aug 24, 2006)

I searched, but couldn't find the answer I'm looking for.

I'm wanting to glue a pool noodle together to make a circle, but don't want to ruin the noodle (I know they're cheap, but my DH thinks I've exceeded the budget already...little does he know I'm just getting started). I've been looking in the neighbor's trash for test material, but no one is throwing them out yet. 

I guess I'm needing to know if any of you have sucessfully glued pool noodles together without melting or ruining them. What kind of glue works...or doesn't work?

what about painting them, will cheap spray paint melt them the way it does styrofoam?


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

if you cover styrofoam with latex paint then you can spray paint on tp of the latex


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

As far as gluing the ends together:

First, find a cylinder of some lightweight material to use as a slug to line up the holes in the noodles end (I'm not familier with the inner diameter of a noodle, but something the size of the cardboard roll inside paper towels might work).

Second, two words. GORILLA GLUE. Slightly moisten each end and the slug, spread Gorilla Glue, tape together and wait. Gorilla Glue is water activated. It foams up and makes an excellent bond. I've used it on blue insulation foam with no problems.

Good Luck.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

I've glued pool noodles to OSB on my pirate stage with liquid nails.
http://www.hearsefactory.com/piratestage39.JPG That's the pool noodles all around the edge. I also heard Gorilla Glue works well.
I painted it with Latext paint, but I doubt if spraypaint will hurt it. I'll test some tonight and let you know.


----------



## zeenon (Oct 28, 2005)

Also, if your HD/Lowes doesn't carry Gorilla Glue, Elmers ProBond is the same thing in the paint aisle.

Z


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I spray painted some Krylon Chrome paint on a section of pool noodle awhile back and it was just fine. I was only testing it for another type of project but the metallic paint didn't harm the noodle at all and looked rather good.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's a handy site.

THIS TO THAT


DB


----------



## scavengerhaunt (Aug 7, 2007)

a low temp hot glue gun also works great. it will not be hot enough to melt the noodle


----------

